# Wahl KM2 Clipper question



## poozer (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello,

I have decided to start grooming my dog myself mainly for convenience, 2nd for cost. I have invested in a grooming table, clippers, combs, oil, clipper wash, and watched a number of how to videos on the web.

I purchased Wahl KM2 clippers which came with a #10 blade, and I bought a #30 and a #15.  

The instructions say to turn the clipper on, and slide the blade onto the metal guide and it makes a distinct click. My question is after the blade clicks into place, should I be able to move the blade up and down with my fingers? I did this just getting a feel for the tool and the blade slides up and the teeth stop moving.

My question is should I be able to slide the blade up and down on the guide and the teeth stop moving? Is this a safety thing? Is that adjustment there so a comb can be added without removing the blade? Or are my new clippers defective?

UPDATE: My husband I looked at it carefully and it's a litle tricky but we got the blade to hold. I have to hold the button in until the blade clicks and you have to watch the alignment. I successfully used the 1/2 comb and gave the dog a light trim. My husband said he couldn't tell so that's GOOD. I need practice on the belly, but I've got the first groom behind me.

If anyone has any tips for changing blades, please post. 
Thanks In Advance


----------

